# Crep check



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

All black Air Max Command for me today fam.

View attachment IMG_3819.JPG


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

They look like a size 6 or something equally beta.... just saying


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

They look alright for gym trainers


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

@DappaDonDave I just had to google what a crep check was. I'm only 26 and seems so far out of the loop these days with all the slang and social media lingo.

For me it's just a pair of Jeff banks Air soft comfort technology sole black Work shoes.

I can appreciate your air max as I know places in England love them and they attract a high price but from where I live in Northern Ireland they are considered chavy trainers that council estate, matching tracksuit wearing JD sports Fanboys wear

View attachment IMG_1123.PNG


View attachment IMG_1124.JPG


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> All black Air Max Command for me today fam.
> 
> View attachment 141064


 A few things I'm not so keen on but don't take it personally.

1, As said before, beta feet.

2, The beading around the skirting, I bloody hate it when folk do that, remove the skirting and do the job properly!! Argh.

3, It looks like someone attempted to fit it properly and got halfway through the door frame before deciding it's hard work.

4, Tidy it all up with some decoratorors caulking, including on the beading.

5, That wire and , just NO!!!

6, 'Not to mention the dirty mirror lol.'- Sparkey 13/04/2017


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Not to mention the dirty mirror lol.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Sparkey said:


> Not to mention the dirty mirror lol.


 Good point, I still have my Ray Bans on so didn't notice that.

I'm gonna add it to my list!! Argh.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> They look like a size 6 or something equally beta.... just saying


 Indeed, size 9. Small feet for 6ft 2, I do wonder how I stand up and don't fall over sometimes. Small cock as well but my finger game is strong.



MickeyE said:


> They look alright for gym trainers


 f**k that, too good for gym trainers. Still fresh as the day I bought them, 4 months ago.



Tricky said:


> @DappaDonDave I just had to google what a crep check was. I'm only 26 and seems so far out of the loop these days with all the slang and social media lingo.
> 
> For me it's just a pair of Jeff banks Air soft comfort technology sole black Work shoes.
> 
> ...


 1. You soggy old fart

2. They are indeed chavvy trainers, teamed with a polo I often increase the chav factor.

3. Works closed til next Thursday for me, so work creps are stored away.

4. You need to funk up those socks, weak sock game.



BLUE(UK) said:


> A few things I'm not so keen on but don't take it personally.
> 
> 1, As said before, beta feet.
> 
> ...


 I appreciate everything you said above. But I'm not changing it, it's not a show home and I'm not selling so all good.



Sparkey said:


> Not to mention the dirty mirror lol.


 Mirror is flilthy, I did wonder whether to clean it afterwards, but couldn't be bummed so I'll live with it.

BTW it's toothpaste splash from my son who loves to watch himself brush his teeth in a full length mirror.


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

DappaDonDave said:


> All black Air Max Command for me today fam.
> 
> View attachment 141064


 Make sure your feet don't get racially attacked.

they best not be fakes


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

@DappaDonDave I'm only 26 old sport

what would be your polo of choice? Lacoste, Lyle and Scott, Luke or Henri loyd?

Sock game is weak today it's standard Tommy Hilfiger black! It's usually Paul smith signature multi coloured striped

ill not derail the thread. Not a bad thread for a change interesting to see people choice of footwear I'll update when I'm out of work clothes. For me it's usually new balance 574, 420 or 410 or a pair of fresh white converse with jeans. Unless I've got some proper shoes or Chelsea boots on but prefer to run around in comfy kicks


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

FFF said:


> they best not be fakes


 These creps are genuine


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

All about the fly knit range.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

FFF said:


> Make sure your feet don't get racially attacked.
> 
> they best not be fakes


 I'll keep that in mind. They've got built in muslamic ray guns for protection.

No fakes here mate! Outlet occasionally but fakes are just...not real.



Tricky said:


> @DappaDonDave I'm only 26 old sport
> 
> what would be your polo of choice? Lacoste, Lyle and Scott, Luke or Henri loyd?
> 
> ...


 Ay, I'm 28. The irony.

Polo is Joules or Ralph Lauren. Maybe a superdry if I'm feeling more casual haha

Hate converse, only people who look good in converse come from Compton!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> These creps are genuine
> 
> View attachment 141070


 Those are crepes.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Yassa, massa Quackerz sah!

Isa jus funnin boss.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Quackerz said:


> Those are crepes.


 The spelling is still closer to being right than creps is to SHOES though!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> The spelling is still closer to being right than creps is to SHOES though!


 Black and White are spelt differently but we're all the same inside...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> The spelling is still closer to being right than creps is to SHOES though!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FFF said:


> they best not be fakes


 No fakes on Ali babba


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Fresh AF breadbin


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

DappaDonDave said:


> I'll keep that in mind. They've got built in muslamic ray guns for protection.
> 
> No fakes here mate! Outlet occasionally but fakes are just...not real.


 you're that excited, you already spunked your load over the mirror


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

In the office today so got the comfy old man Timberlands on.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Smitch said:


> In the office today so got the comfy old man Timberlands on.
> 
> View attachment 141076


 Boat shoes and socks bro?

Edit: good sock game though :thumb


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Filthy dirty thread where men be mirin other mens feets.

UK-M should have a specialist section called "The Closet."


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Smitch said:


> In the office today so got the comfy old man Timberlands on.
> 
> View attachment 141076





Tricky said:


> Boat shoes and socks bro?
> 
> Edit: good sock game though :thumb


 Boat shoes are not something I've seen anyone under 65 wearing. Strong choice.

Sock game is peng! Bare propz fam.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Can't stand it when jeans don't sit right with trainers. The transition area inclusive of overlap must be seamless. The look you have portrayed is soooo 2015 - 2016 and beyond chav.  Air have got to be the most adolescent chavistic commoner council estate trainer known to man. fu**ing hate them.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Can't stand it when jeans don't sit right with trainers. The transition area inclusive of overlap must be seamless. The look you have portrayed is soooo 2015 - 2016 and beyond chav.  Air have got to be the most adolescent chavistic commoner council estate trainer known to man. fu**ing hate them.


 I was trying to be subtle in my orginal response but i concur


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

DappaDonDave said:


> Boat shoes are not something I've seen anyone under 65 wearing. Strong choice.
> 
> Sock game is peng! Bare propz fam.


 Under 65 seriously? Boat shoes are the perfect summer shoes especially good quality timberland ones, pair of boaties, chino shorts and a crisp polo or shirt for the summer or on holidays is a great look. Obv with no socks


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Tricky said:


> I was trying to be subtle in my orginal response but i concur


 Ya nah what a mean like....Cushty belta man!

FFS :lol:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Can't stand it when jeans don't sit right with trainers. The transition area inclusive of overlap must be seamless. The look you have portrayed is soooo 2015 - 2016 and beyond chav.  Air have got to be the most adolescent chavistic commoner council estate trainer known to man. fu**ing hate them.





Tricky said:


> I was trying to be subtle in my orginal response but i concur


 I also concur. I'm not pretending to be something I'm not. 

ill gladly walk a mile in your shoes, then I'll say what the f**k I choose, because I'll be a mile away with nice new shoes.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Boat shoes are not something I've seen anyone under 65 wearing. Strong choice.
> 
> Sock game is peng! Bare propz fam.


 Paul Smith all the way!

Wouldn't wear boat shoes outside work, they come under smart casual though so prefer them to actual shoes, much comfier. :lol:


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Paul Smith all the way!
> 
> Wouldn't wear boat shoes outside work, they come under smart casual though so prefer them to actual shoes, much comfier. :lol:


 you must be massive!!, as no one would wear them unless they knew they were so fu**ing huge that the piss wont get taken in the office 

i can also imagine you wearing them whilst snorting coke in a 'posh' way lmao..


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

b0t13 said:


> you must be massive!!, as no one would wear them unless they knew they were so fu**ing huge that the piss wont get taken in the office
> 
> i can also imagine you wearing them whilst snorting coke in a 'posh' way lmao..


 People in my office wear jeans with shirts tucked in and a sports jacket as casual wear, the City is full of people dressed like cvnts. :thumb


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Smitch said:


> People in my office wear jeans with shirts tucked in and a sports jacket as casual wear, the City is full of people dressed like cvnts. :thumb


 Im guessing your in london, i agree there is alot of weirdly dressed hipster tosspots around 

the last time i was in london its actually funny the stereotypes you see in each area and how they dress/act..


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

b0t13 said:


> Im guessing your in london, i agree there is alot of weirdly dressed hipster tosspots around
> 
> the last time i was in london its actually funny the stereotypes you see in each area and how they dress/act..


 Yep, allsorts in London, very diverse place!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

I live in the North West (of England) and witnessed a hipster cvnt, boat shoes (no socks), half mast pants (probably chinos or the like) and checked shirt get out of his dodgy motor (mk1 Ford Focus), strut onto the pavement, turn around and walk straight into a puddle.

Oh how I laughed...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

bet @Disclosure wears the kids ones with the lights, follow me kids.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> I live in the North West (of England) and witnessed a hipster cvnt, boat shoes (no socks), half mast pants (probably chinos or the like) and checked shirt get out of his dodgy motor (mk1 Ford Focus), strut onto the pavement, turn around and walk straight into a puddle.
> 
> Oh how I laughed...


 Boat shoes, for those that like wet feet.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

I pretty much wear normal shoes with everything now,


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> bet @Disclosure wears the kids ones with the lights, follow me kids.


 He wears heelys cos it's easier to chase the kids down.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

i wear flippers day to day

always be prepared for diving into clunge


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Crep check: Day 2 For the fans. Creps are on tour down for the next few days (down south hitting up legoland, Harry Potter world then doing in Cadbury World on the way home) so won't have much of an update. Sorry.

@Haunted_Sausage @Sparkey @BLUE(UK) @Tricky

View attachment IMG_3827.JPG


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Crep check: Day 2 For the fans. Creps are on tour down for the next few days (down south hitting up legoland, Harry Potter world then doing in Cadbury World on the way home) so won't have much of an update. Sorry.
> 
> @Haunted_Sausage @Sparkey @BLUE(UK) @Tricky
> 
> View attachment 141101


 Better at least!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> Crep check: Day 2 For the fans. Creps are on tour down for the next few days (down south hitting up legoland, Harry Potter world then doing in Cadbury World on the way home) so won't have much of an update. Sorry.
> 
> @Haunted_Sausage @Sparkey @BLUE(UK) @Tricky
> 
> View attachment 141101


 with the correct jean teamed with tucking the tongue in and tightening the laces, you may have a shoe game

unless you have a 12" dong then you can wear anything you want

brb away to tesco wearing the wifes slippers


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> with the correct jean teamed with tucking the tongue in and tightening the laces, you may have a shoe game
> 
> unless you have a 12" dong then you can wear anything you want
> 
> brb away to tesco wearing the wifes slippers


 Slim fit jeans, tongue out FTW.

f**k covering creps with a bootcut, regardless of what stormzy says!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Crep check: Day 2 For the fans. Creps are on tour down for the next few days (down south hitting up legoland, Harry Potter world then doing in Cadbury World on the way home) so won't have much of an update. Sorry.
> 
> @Haunted_Sausage @Sparkey @BLUE(UK) @Tricky
> 
> View attachment 141101


 Think Air's look like dogshit, envious you're doing the Harry Potter tour though!


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

DappaDonDave said:


> Slim fit jeans, tongue out FTW.
> 
> f**k covering creps with a bootcut, regardless of what stormzy says!


 I agree with slimfit jeans not covering trainers but I usually have one turn up or else just sitting about tounge. Will up date later currently just finished a 9 hour shift and sitting down in shorts and a vest enjoying a pint of Pepsi max


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Crep check: Day 2 For the fans. Creps are on tour down for the next few days (down south hitting up legoland, Harry Potter world then doing in Cadbury World on the way home) so won't have much of an update. Sorry.
> 
> @Haunted_Sausage @Sparkey @BLUE(UK) @Tricky
> 
> View attachment 141101


 All I'll say is, "enjoy the trip".


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

Smitch said:


> In the office today so got the comfy old man Timberlands on.
> 
> View attachment 141076


 Rascal socks


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

In Mcdonals with my two year old son he is rocking nikes and I'm on a pair of blue suede boots

View attachment IMG_1130.JPG


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Tricky said:


> In Mcdonals with my two year old son he is rocking nikes and I'm on a pair of blue suede boots
> 
> View attachment 141107


 Kids got taste.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

DappaDonDave said:


> *Slim fit jeans*, tongue out FTW.
> 
> f**k covering creps with a bootcut, regardless of what stormzy says!


 I didn't know you were a homosexual


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> Slim fit jeans, tongue out FTW.
> 
> f**k covering creps with a bootcut, regardless of what stormzy says!


 fcuk do they still make bootcut?

you need the tapered leg bruv


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Tricky said:


> In Mcdonals with my two year old son he is rocking nikes and I'm on a pair of blue suede boots
> 
> View attachment 141107


 fcuk me you found a bird that let you pump her

jokes

nice shoes, fancy dress?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

anabolik said:


> I didn't know you were a homosexual


 I just skip leg day.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Heavyassweights said:


> fcuk me you found a bird that let you pump her
> 
> jokes
> 
> nice shoes, fancy dress?


 Yea mate got a white cape on and a cross of nails around my head with my arms spread to a post.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Filthy dirty thread where men be mirin other mens feets.
> 
> UK-M should have a specialist section called "The Closet."


 The whole forum is in that section mate


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Air max 95s for the gym, got some navy Stan smiths, white with blue stripes superstars and white rebok classics with the spongy squash shoe soles.


----------



## irwellfalls (Aug 8, 2013)

u mirin brah


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Sphinkter said:


> Air max 95s for the gym, got some navy Stan smiths, white with blue stripes superstars and white rebok classics with the spongy squash shoe soles.


 My kinda guy! Timeless style, never mind boat shoes and chino shorts!!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> My kinda guy! Timeless style, never mind boat shoes and chino shorts!!


 that pedal pushers / boat shoes / no socks look is about as gay as it gets.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Just bought a pair of Flyknits for the gym a few days ago.


----------



## Wheat (Dec 29, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Just bought a pair of Flyknits for the gym a few days ago.


 Have a few pairs.great comfort in them!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Wheat said:


> Have a few pairs.great comfort in them!


 Yup, so light too, expensive for what they are though TBH.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

@Haunted_Sausage @Sparkey @Tricky @BLUE(UK)

Its back (by popular demand if you like it or not).

Crep check 19th July. Work is still closed but I'm back from the South East. HP studio was brilliant, legoland was a let down, as an AFOL, it was weak!

Is @Adz still alive? I know he enjoyed a good crep check!

Anyway, the reason you're all here..."all white sound nice make it twice"

View attachment IMG_4193.JPG


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> legoland was a let down, as an AFOL, it was weak


 Nothing's changed since my two were little then. If you've not been already take yours to Disneyland/Universal for the proper I feel ripped off feeling!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Sasnak said:


> Nothing's changed since my two were little then. If you've not been already take yours to Disneyland/Universal for the proper I feel ripped off feeling!


 Been to Disneyland Paris and love it, it's hard to enjoy legoland and those kinds of parks when Disney do everything so well. No litter, bins always empty and everything is so clean.

Would highly rare Harry Potter for any wizard fans!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

View attachment IMG_2882.JPG


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> View attachment 141244


 Nice!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Crep these beasties...

View attachment IMG_3985.JPG


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Nice!


 DHgate where it's at now fam :lol:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> DHgate where it's at now fam :lol:


 Is that the new AliExpress? Ali seems to have gone legit, couldn't find many knock off Arsenal shirts last week when I looked.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Is that the new AliExpress? Ali seems to have gone legit, couldn't find many knock off Arsenal shirts last week when I looked.


 These are first thing I've bought off there but yeah. Ali is pretty impossible to find knock offs now


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Fed up of seeing all these 'beta' tennis shoe looking things....

so would treat you all to a nice pair of size 12 lace free red wings!

View attachment RenderedContent-9E88A7C2-4ED7-44AB-894A-1D04132CC866.JPG


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Crep these beasties...
> 
> View attachment 141246


 Those look like some 'sitting on the fence' style shoes.... not quite office wear and not quite site wear. You need to pick a side


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> @Haunted_Sausage @Sparkey @Tricky @BLUE(UK)
> 
> Its back (by popular demand if you like it or not).
> 
> ...


 I'm not feeling them fam! Also they look white and pale/baby pink in the pic?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Those look like some 'sitting on the fence' style shoes.... not quite office wear and not quite site wear. You need to pick a side


 Ha, they're boots covered with Snickers work trousers. I work in people's houses so deep tread is a no go as they hold serious amounts of crap. If I was in a site office I'd wear me slippers if allowed and boots like yours when venturing out.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I'm not feeling them fam! Also they look white and pale/baby pink in the pic?


 I'll get you a gym crep pic and better lighting on the all whites shortly fam


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Ha, they're boots covered with Snickers work trousers. I work in people's houses so deep tread is a no go as they hold serious amounts of crap. If I was in a site office I'd wear me slippers if allowed and boots like yours when venturing out.


 f**k people's houses and carpets! Not like you got to clean them


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> f**k people's houses and carpets! Not like you got to clean them


 No, they'll just send the bill. Haha.

I do like those boots you posted up though.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm going to make a strong play for worst footwear on ukm. These, clarks size 11. I have an identical pair and rotate daily. I have a pair of trainers for the gym only and a pair of rugby boots and wellys for the garden. The aforementioned are the only footwear I own, bar a pair of flip flops that I buy for holidays. I tend to bin them before we fly back.

I just don't do fashion at all. I buy most of my clothes from charity shops bar socks, usually the British Heart Foundation. I generally don't wear pants except when it gets cold.

View attachment IMG_1151.JPG


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

@Haunted_Sausage

Pics don't do the all whites justice. I mean they're two year old now but look fresh!

Gym creps...standard, not big ting. Waiting til my June trip to the outlet village to get me some fresh creps. BIG UPLOAD then!

View attachment IMG_4194.JPG


View attachment IMG_4195.JPG


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Sasnak said:


> I'm going to make a strong play for worst footwear on ukm. These, clarks size 11. I have an identical pair and rotate daily. I have a pair of trainers for the gym only and a pair of rugby boots and wellys for the garden. The aforementioned are the only footwear I own, bar a pair of flip flops that I buy for holidays. I tend to bin them before we fly back.
> 
> I just don't do fashion at all. I buy most of my clothes from charity shops bar socks, usually the British Heart Foundation. I generally don't wear pants except when it gets cold.
> 
> View attachment 141252


 Clarks are up there as some of the best value office shoes. I've had a few pairs now and they last a fair while. Respect!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Who the f**k has the tongue of their trainers exposed?

Who the f**k wears air max with jeans? Unless they're all white air max, they're acceptable.

Those trainers are s**t mate. Sorry. Don't go with jeans at all. They'd look s**t without jeans too, tbf.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

sen said:


> Who the f**k has the tongue of their trainers exposed?
> 
> Who the f**k wears air max with jeans? Unless they're all white air max, they're acceptable.
> 
> Those trainers are s**t mate. Sorry. Don't go with jeans at all. They'd look s**t without jeans too, tbf.


 Me

Erm Me

and I hope you feel better about yourself now.

I'm sure glad you were available to contribute tbh.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

@sen you're right. Air max and jeans is just so... not a thing



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/399624166913107253/

View attachment IMG_4200.JPG


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> @sen you're right. Air max and jeans is just so... not a thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Aren't they all white? I said all white look good with jeans. Only all white though. And they need to look brand new. Those white things you posted look absolutely f**ked.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Clarks are up there as some of the best value office shoes. I've had a few pairs now and they last a fair while. Respect!


 I've got a client meeting tomorrow so i'll have my Barkers on, I'll get a pic of those up, they're a proper City gent shoe. :thumbup1:

Might even up the game and include my Mulberry briefcase. :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

sen said:


> Aren't they all white? I said all white look good with jeans. Only all white though. And they need to look brand new. Those white things you posted look absolutely f**ked.



View attachment IMG_2781.PNG


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

DappaDonDave said:


> @sen you're right. Air max and jeans is just so... not a thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Who is that clown and why has he a jacket on with no sleeves and it's clearly too long for him


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

sen said:


> Aren't they all white? I said all white look good with jeans. Only all white though. And they need to look brand new. Those white things you posted look absolutely f**ked.


 Big man tingz right here.

lets make some room for this lad...

there you go mate.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Smitch said:


> I've got a client meeting tomorrow so i'll have my Barkers on, I'll get a pic of those up, they're a proper City gent shoe. :thumbup1:
> 
> Might even up the game and include my Mulberry briefcase. :lol:


 What kind of watch will you be sporting


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Tricky said:


> What kind of watch will you be sporting


 Casio digital,timeless classic


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

DappaDonDave said:


> Casio digital,timeless classic


 Your talking to watch guy here your going to have to give me more specifics

i do have a Casio dw 5600 bb in my collection is a pretty good stealthy robust wee number with the old school looks


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Tricky said:


> Your talking to watch guy here your going to have to give me more specifics
> 
> i do have a Casio dw 5600 bb in my collection is a pretty good stealthy robust wee number with the old school looks


 casio f-91w


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tricky said:


> What kind of watch will you be sporting


 I don't do jewellery, most lads at work have Rolexs, not my thing at all though, I find watches really uncomfortable for some reason.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Smitch said:


> I don't do jewellery, most lads at work have Rolexs, not my thing at all though, I find watches really uncomfortable for some reason.


 Ah no problem. Was just curious as I know you work in London a and when started to mention luxury items I thought you may be into watches. I'm a bit of a watch geek. I admire Rolex as a barand their history and heritage and the fact they don't need lay bring out limited edition after limited edition or about 20 colour and size variations of the same model like Omega do which in my opinion has ruined the brand. The fact Rolex don't allow dealers to discount and do not offer 0% finance on their watches stop many from getting them which is good but the unfortunate thing for the brand is anyone who wants to show their wealth or has no clue about watches but wants to make a statement or to fit in with their office cronies buy a Rolex sorry I'm rambling I'll quit now


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Smitch said:


> I don't do jewellery, most lads at work have Rolexs, not my thing at all though, I find watches really uncomfortable for some reason.


 This is why you should have a pocket watch instead! They're the hallmark of class

View attachment IMG_7240.JPG


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Sasnak said:


> I'm going to make a strong play for worst footwear on ukm. These, clarks size 11. I have an identical pair and rotate daily. I have a pair of trainers for the gym only and a pair of rugby boots and wellys for the garden. The aforementioned are the only footwear I own, bar a pair of flip flops that I buy for holidays. I tend to bin them before we fly back.
> 
> I just don't do fashion at all. I buy most of my clothes from charity shops bar socks, usually the British Heart Foundation. I generally don't wear pants except when it gets cold.
> 
> View attachment 141252


 i bet your smashing approximately ZERO poon in your office


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> i bet your smashing approximately ZERO poon in your office


 Lol. Actually I am smashing the poon in my office, however I work from home and have an office and the said poon is my wife. I dress like a middle aged father of 2, probably because that's what I am :tongue:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

If your going to wear trainers with jeans they got to be all white and not something as bulky as air max imo, gazelle's are my choice

View attachment IMG_1091.JPG


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Sasnak said:


> Lol. Actually I am smashing the poon in my office, however I work from home and have an office and the said poon is my wife. I dress like a middle aged father of 2, probably because that's what I am :tongue:


 you are what you want to be mate

pics of wife poon?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Lot of people with small feet about.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Plate said:


> If your going to wear trainers with jeans they got to be all white and not something as bulky as air max imo, gazelle's are my choice
> 
> View attachment 141290


 that's a baggy jean bro better check the wind speeds before you head out


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> that's a baggy jean bro better check the wind speeds before you head out


 Haha Regular fit them lad


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> Lot of people with small feet about.


 Big feet would just look silly with my small c0ck


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Plate said:


> Big feet would just look silly with my small c0ck


 I can confirm that you are correct having both myself.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Im waiting in for postman to bring me my new creps. £11 ebay jobs. Look a bit like air maxes with a plastic air bubble. Hope they turn up today as my primark red ones are falling apart


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Plate said:


> If your going to wear trainers with jeans they got to be all white and not something as bulky as air max imo, gazelle's are my choice
> 
> View attachment 141290


 Always good to get jeans that fit as well. I assume you've lost a lot of weight recently?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Always good to get jeans that fit as well. I assume you've lost a lot of weight recently?


 They fit fine, just not into the tight jeans look, or air max either with jeans or joggers I used to be when I was around 16


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Salomon city cross trainers for my dog walk! Great grip and very comfy.

View attachment IMG_1174.JPG


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Any more pics of the dogs nips?

View attachment IMG_7242.PNG


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Any more pics of the dogs nips?
> 
> View attachment 141294


 There is a few old sport 

View attachment IMG_1182.JPG


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

View attachment IMG_2886.JPG


Yh u all mirin


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> View attachment 141297
> 
> 
> Yh u all mirin


 Black trainers with navy jeans?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Black trainers with navy jeans?


 Why not broski


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Why not broski


 If dats what's down in your hood bruv then roll wid it ya get me homes

I'm just a boring slim fit jean, Chelsea boot or new balance wearing S A


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Tricky said:


> If dats what's down in your hood bruv then roll wid it ya get me homes
> 
> I'm just a boring slim fit jean, Chelsea boot or new balance wearing S A


 I like to mix it up & confuse the style bbe x


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> I like to mix it up & confuse the style bbe x


 You and me both brother slim fit Levi 511 and white leather all stars

View attachment IMG_1186.JPG


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Tricky said:


> Black trainers with navy jeans?





FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Why not broski


 No, that's just a no go. Black with black or black with light blue but black and navy. NO!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> No, that's just a no go. Black with black or black with light blue but black and navy. NO!


 The white in the trainer pulls it through.. Llow it :thumb


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Train home, lovely carpet as a backdrop :lol:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

My messy house creps. Reebok Pump!

View attachment IMG_4203.JPG


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Smitch said:


> Train home, lovely carpet as a backdrop :lol:
> 
> View attachment 141312


 Woah! What's those? Was it wacky socks day in the office or something?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> My messy house creps. Reebok Pump!
> 
> View attachment 141315


 Shoes in the house? You animal! I bet you don't even get out the bath to av a shite do you?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Shoes in the house? You animal! I bet you don't even get out the bath to av a shite do you?


 Haha.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Train home, lovely carpet as a backdrop :lol:
> 
> View attachment 141312


 Shoes with 3/4 length trousers?

You attempting to start a new trend?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Shoes in the house? You animal! I bet you don't even get out the bath to av a shite do you?


 These are house trainers, they rarely leave the house. Most of the floor is wood, it's cold...and slippers are gay. Need the pump!


----------



## JohnDoe (Apr 16, 2017)

You guys have terrible fashion sense haha


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Plate said:


> Haha Regular fit them lad


 My jeans wernt that baggy when I was a grunger :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> These are house trainers, they rarely leave the house. Most of the floor is wood, it's cold...and slippers are gay. Need the pump!


 house trainers is a new one


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Slagface said:


> My jeans wernt that baggy when I was a grunger :lol:


 Haha they aren't even that baggy man you lot are just too used too seeing men in jeggins and tight 3 quarter length suit pants these days

blokes look uncomfortable trying to keep up with the fashion


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

All I hear is the breaking of waves around me tbh


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> house trainers is a new one


 Indeed, I've been wearing house trainers since my yout'.

Try it...game changer. Many times I have stood on Lego and thanked myself for wearing house trainers!


----------



## JohnDoe (Apr 16, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> I'm going to make a strong play for worst footwear on ukm. These, clarks size 11. I have an identical pair and rotate daily. I have a pair of trainers for the gym only and a pair of rugby boots and wellys for the garden. The aforementioned are the only footwear I own, bar a pair of flip flops that I buy for holidays. I tend to bin them before we fly back.
> 
> I just don't do fashion at all. I buy most of my clothes from charity shops bar socks, usually the British Heart Foundation. I generally don't wear pants except when it gets cold.
> 
> View attachment 141252


 I'm about to post this pic to this page, i hope you dont mind

https://twitter.com/JeansAndSheux?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

JohnDoe said:


> I'm about to post this pic to this page, i hope you dont mind
> 
> https://twitter.com/JeansAndSheux?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author


 Knock yourself out!

I've just had a cursory glance on the account. No idea what it's all about so perhaps you can enlighten me?


----------



## JohnDoe (Apr 16, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> Knock yourself out!
> 
> I've just had a cursory glance on the account. No idea what it's all about so perhaps you can enlighten me?


 Basically, wearing jeans and shoes is a general fashion crime, it's just an account having banter laughing at people who wear them.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

JohnDoe said:


> Basically, wearing jeans and shoes is a general fashion crime, it's just an account having banter laughing at people who wear them.


 Lol. Are you London based? I notice when I go to see my brother that dress codes certainly seem different down there from the midlands. I once got refused service at a bar (in greater London) with the bar person exclaiming, "sorry travellers are not allowed in here". I've not worn that checked lumber jack style shirt since.

Anyway, back on topic, I forgot about these until I got my shorts out today. About 7 quid from the supermarket. Wear em till they start to go at the bottom, chuck em and buy an identical pair. Usually burn through 3 pairs throughout the summer.

I would suggest from a fashion crime perspective these are up there. I'm liking the fashion criminal tag, makes me feel all hench :whistling:


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> My messy house creps. Reebok Pump!
> 
> View attachment 141315


 Olllld skoool


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

IDK how some of you guys can walk around in trainers that are blatantly dirty.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> IDK how some of you guys can walk around in trainers that are blatantly dirty.


 http://www.converse.com/uk/en/regular/chuck-taylor-all-star-vintage-slip-x-john-varvatos/ID00500.html


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Nothing to kinky today just back from a 90min hike in the country with my dog so flip flops to let the feet breath

View attachment IMG_1213.JPG


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Sasnak said:


> Lol. Are you London based? I notice when I go to see my brother that dress codes certainly seem different down there from the midlands. I once got refused service at a bar (in greater London) with the bar person exclaiming, "sorry travellers are not allowed in here". I've not worn that checked lumber jack style shirt since.
> 
> Anyway, back on topic, I forgot about these until I got my shorts out today. About 7 quid from the supermarket. Wear em till they start to go at the bottom, chuck em and buy an identical pair. Usually burn through 3 pairs throughout the summer.
> 
> ...


 Why not just buy one pair of proper converse lows for £21.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

DappaDonDave said:


> Why not just buy one pair of proper converse lows for £21.


 But I thought you said you've to come from Compton to rock a pair of chucks


----------



## JohnDoe (Apr 16, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> Lol. Are you London based? I notice when I go to see my brother that dress codes certainly seem different down there from the midlands. I once got refused service at a bar (in greater London) with the bar person exclaiming, "sorry travellers are not allowed in here". I've not worn that checked lumber jack style shirt since.
> 
> Anyway, back on topic, I forgot about these until I got my shorts out today. About 7 quid from the supermarket. Wear em till they start to go at the bottom, chuck em and buy an identical pair. Usually burn through 3 pairs throughout the summer.
> 
> ...


 Nope, northern based. Perhaps you dress too casual to be accepted by certain bars.

If you're gonna have bad fashion - the least you can do is make sure your attire is clean. Those trainers are quite dirty, and your previous shoes are so creased and worn out, they look like they've made it through a war. I think you ought to invest in better quality shoes, you will appreciate the quality and feel more inclined to maintain them. Attire can say a bit about a person, doesn't hurt to take some pride in your appearance, but I understand people get comfortable/lazy after a while.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> Why not just buy one pair of proper converse lows for £21.


 Cos I can get three pairs of these for the same money and they are the same thing except they haven't got a stupid bloody brand logo on. I have resisted the brainwashing that largely came about in the early eighties as follows, something like this:-

Nike CEO to Bank Manager:-

"We are having this clothing and footwear range being made by child slaves in third world countries for peanuts. We want you to advance us a large amount of cash so we can pay sportspeople and celebrities to wear them and advertise them so as to convince gullible people to buy the range at a huge mark up in the mistaken belief that wearing a brand name will in some way enhance their lives. We will make an absolute fortune and repay our loan to you with a handsome amount of interest"

Bank Manager to Nike CEO:-

"Yep, how much money do you want"


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

JohnDoe said:


> If you're gonna have bad fashion - the least you can do is make sure your attire is clean


 My other newer black clarks shoes are immaculate. I'm binning my dirty false converse just as soon as I pick up my new summer supply, probably tomorrow. Fwiw the main reason I don't spend much on clothing is I like holidays with my family and that's where most of my wages goes after mortgage and bills. When my kids have grown up and left I may splash out on some Slazenger stuff from Sports Direct.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Tricky said:


> But I thought you said you've to come from Compton to rock a pair of chucks


 You do, but to rock a pair of non-brand Chuck Taylor's you must be from Mozambique or the like...


----------



## JohnDoe (Apr 16, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> My other newer black clarks shoes are immaculate. I'm binning my dirty false converse just as soon as I pick up my new summer supply, probably tomorrow. Fwiw the main reason I don't spend much on clothing is I like holidays with my family and that's where most of my wages goes after mortgage and bills. When my kids have grown up and left I may splash out on some Slazenger stuff from Sports Direct.


 Fair play man. And nothing wrong with cheap brands, I just like people to have clean clothing lol. But I understand, prioritizing is the most important thing :thumbup1:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

JohnDoe said:


> Fair play man. And nothing wrong with cheap brands, I just like people to have clean clothing lol. But I understand, prioritizing is the most important thing :thumbup1:


 Creps > proper fitting jeans > clean creps


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Donny dog said:


> Shoes with 3/4 length trousers?
> 
> You attempting to start a new trend?


 I'm sitting down you helmet :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Woah! What's those? Was it wacky socks day in the office or something?


 Paul Smiths mate, I always wear these type of socks :thumbup1:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Today's creps. Very used Air Max Leather.

View attachment IMG_4212.JPG


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

I'm a Nike fan in need of some new kicks, anyone got site links to some reasonably priced genuine trainers.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Alvin said:


> I'm a Nike fan in need of some new kicks, anyone got site links to some reasonably priced genuine trainers.


 Try a nike outlet store or the Nike website sale section.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I'm sitting down you helmet :lol:


 No way. Would never have guessed.

Pretty sure when I sit down though my trousers don't ride half way up my leg.

Lard arse


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Donny dog said:


> No way. Would never have guessed.
> 
> Pretty sure when I sit down though my trousers don't ride half way up my leg.
> 
> Lard arse


 It's a bespoke suit, I'm pretty sure it fits me correctly. :lol:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Not a huge fan but they're my "posh" trainers...

View attachment IMG_4222.JPG


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> Not a huge fan but they're my "posh" trainers...
> 
> View attachment 141586


 Quite like them.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> IDK how some of you guys can walk around in trainers that are blatantly dirty.


 This. Most shown here look years old.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> Today's creps. Very used Air Max Leather.
> 
> View attachment 141379


 tongue again mate

at least you've not got flares on like @Plate


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> tongue again mate
> 
> at least you've not got flares on like @Plate


 Suns out, tongues out.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Keeping it retro today, one of my many pairs of Gazelles....


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Smitch said:


> Keeping it retro today, one of my many pairs of Gazelles....
> 
> View attachment 141619


 Like these but never found them comfy


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Like these but never found them comfy


 I love em, I find running shoes too spongey.

These look better on too.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Smitch said:


> I love em, I find running shoes too spongey.
> 
> These look better on too.
> 
> View attachment 141620


 It's not about the sole but need them cushioned behind the heel


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I love em, I find running shoes too spongey.
> 
> These look better on too.
> 
> View attachment 141620


 Today's crep check. 5 months old, 2nd wear!

Climacool One.

View attachment IMG_4225.JPG


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

DDD Jnr Crep Check!

View attachment IMG_4226.JPG


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> DDD Jnr Crep Check!
> 
> View attachment 141640


 you could learn a thing or two from DDD jnr


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Plate said:


> If your going to wear trainers with jeans they got to be all white and not something as bulky as air max imo, gazelle's are my choice
> 
> View attachment 141290


 OM fu**ing G...... Does your mommy iron your jeans?

Creases in jeans PMSL .... uncool :lol:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> you could learn a thing or two from DDD jnr


 Suck your mom!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> tongue again mate
> 
> at least you've not got flares on like @Plate


 Haha Baggy jeans are cool as fvck mate


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> OM fu**ing G...... Does your mommy iron your jeans?
> 
> Creases in jeans PMSL .... uncool :lol:


 Fvck ironing did enough of that sh1t in the army


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Plate said:


> Fvck ironing did enough of that sh1t in the army


 So who put the crease down the front of ya jeans?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> So who put the crease down the front of ya jeans?


 The other clothes in my wardrobe


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Plate said:


> The other clothes in my wardrobe


 Clever little beggars...

you need to fold them so this does not happen srs


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

jake87 said:


> View attachment 141671


 bet that's not the first time you've had your foot in a wild beast


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Clever little beggars...
> 
> you need to fold them so this does not happen srs


 I know I've been trying to get them to vac up but it's not heppening


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

@Heavyassweights as promised. Post jog crep check with fidget spinner.

View attachment IMG_4233.JPG


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> @Heavyassweights as promised. Post jog crep check with fidget spinner.
> 
> View attachment 141711


 impressive

at least your tongues are tame


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> impressive
> 
> at least your tongues are tame


 I'll give you tongues bae!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> @Heavyassweights as promised. Post jog crep check with fidget spinner.
> 
> View attachment 141711


 What's a fidget spinner??

edit - just had a look... seems everyone knew about them apart from me


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

http://www.adidas.co.uk/pharrell-williams-tennis-hu-shoes/BY2674.html

@DappaDonDave you get these bad boys and team them with the right jean you will be swimming in c0ck (i assume your gay)


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> http://www.adidas.co.uk/pharrell-williams-tennis-hu-shoes/BY2674.html
> 
> @DappaDonDave you get these bad boys and team them with the right jean you will be swimming in c0ck (i assume your gay)


 Wife's got pharrel superstars, not a huge adidas fan myself.

It is you're, not your. You're shortening you are.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> Wife's got pharrel superstars, not a huge adidas fan myself.
> 
> It is you're, not your. You're shortening you are.


 ur yooooooor

U R mad bro

yoooooor Mrs must b swimming in cocks then


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> ur yooooooor
> 
> U R mad bro
> 
> yoooooor Mrs must b swimming in cocks then


 Gargling the cum mate.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

@DappaDonDave Dave you seem to know a thing or two about tech

why does it says max total size 1.25mb for me when I click paper clip to close files to attach?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just skipped through this thread having a butchers at what some of you wear.

Now maybe it's just me but a lot of you take gear probably to look better. Why the f**k then do you dress like tramps???


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Just skipped through this thread having a butchers at what some of you wear.
> 
> Now maybe it's just me but a lot of you take gear probably to look better. Why the f**k then do you dress like tramps???


 lol, this is so true.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Tricky said:


> @DappaDonDave Dave you seem to know a thing or two about tech
> 
> why does it says max total size 1.25mb for me when I click paper clip to close files to attach?


 Because the max file size for uploading is 1.25mb.

All my pics are either cropped or screenshotted to reduce the resolution and therefore the file size.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

DappaDonDave said:


> Because the max file size for uploading is 1.25mb.
> 
> All my pics are either cropped or screenshotted to reduce the resolution and therefore the file size.


 I used to be able to just take pic and upload no hassle now it seems no matter what pic I take it's always over 1.25mb and I cant upload

feel like I should be sharing my footwear with UKM not fighting with limited upload file sizes. First world problems


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Tricky said:


> I used to be able to just take pic and upload no hassle now it seems no matter what pic I take it's always over 1.25mb and I cant upload
> 
> feel like I should be sharing my footwear with UKM not fighting with limited upload file sizes. First world problems


 Samesies mate. Samesies.

Just crop it a bit, you can do it!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Plate said:


> If your going to wear trainers with jeans they got to be all white and not something as bulky as air max imo, gazelle's are my choice
> 
> View attachment 141290


 Have these myself. Leather og? Quite like gazelle og. Got about 6 pairs.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Adidas eqt adv.

Bought these last July, wore once and didn't like them. Rescued them from under the stairs other week and kinda love them now.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

sen said:


> Have these myself. Leather og? Quite like gazelle og. Got about 6 pairs.


 but do you have the denim flares to go with them?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> but do you have the denim flares to go with them?


 Or creased bootcut at least


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> but do you have the denim flares to go with them?


 Haha no mate. I just wear straight leg jeans, if that's the name for them. I'm not up to date with Yorkshire fashions.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

@DappaDonDave

daily crep check checking in and to be honest I would rather rock two moon boots than some of your air max 

View attachment IMG_1299.JPG


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

DappaDonDave said:


> Or creased bootcut at least


 I seriously don't think high street shops stock bootcut any more?? That's like me walking into he sports and expecting them to have the adidas trackies with the poppers down the side


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Tricky said:


> @DappaDonDave
> 
> daily crep check checking in and to be honest I would rather rock two moon boots than some of your air max
> 
> View attachment 141792


 I hope it fu**ing hurts. Real fu**ing bad!

Did your mate flip a tyre onto it?



Tricky said:


> I seriously don't think high street shops stock bootcut any more?? That's like me walking into he sports and expecting them to have the adidas trackies with the poppers down the side


 Which they will do, because they back on trend. Waste man.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

DappaDonDave said:


> I hope it fu**ing hurts. Real fu**ing bad!
> 
> Did your mate flip a tyre onto it?
> 
> Which they will do, because they back on trend. Waste man.


 f**ked it playing rugby, fracture, torn ligaments and now chronic synovitis ankle. No legs for me.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

sen said:


> Have these myself. Leather og? Quite like gazelle og. Got about 6 pairs.


 Yeh mate, the new all white leather 350's out now they look nice might have to get some of them


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Plate said:


> Yeh mate, the new all white leather 350's out now they look nice might have to get some of them


 What's the point your cover 50% of the shoe with your jeans :tongue:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Tricky said:


> What's the point your cover 50% of the shoe with your jeans :tongue:


 Haha tbh those are abit too baggy my other jeans aren't like that but I'm rarely in them anyway allways in joggers and gym vest/t shirt


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Plate said:


> Haha tbh those are abit too baggy my other jeans aren't like that but I'm rarely in them anyway allways in joggers and gym vest/t shirt


 I've seen the pics in your log I would be wearing a jumper or hoodie or a vest :whistling:

jusr busting yor balls big lad anyway you in for this 12 week comp?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Tricky said:


> I've seen the pics in your log I would be wearing a jumper or hoodie or a vest :whistling:
> 
> jusr busting yor balls big lad anyway you in for this 12 week comp?


 Haha yeh think so pal need to cut hard before the sun comes out lol

been on the beer a lot lately so starting to look s**t again will motivate me


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Mexico's

View attachment IMG_1340.JPG


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> @Haunted_Sausage @Sparkey @Tricky @BLUE(UK)
> 
> Its back (by popular demand if you like it or not).
> 
> ...


 Im alive bud, not been on here for agggggggges


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Crep check


----------



## mjl1990 (Feb 1, 2016)

Balenciaga Arena Low + Race Runners.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

mjl1990 said:


> View attachment 142835
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Arena Low + Race Runners.


 Alibaba?


----------



## mjl1990 (Feb 1, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> Alibaba?


 UKm millionaire.

Haha no kids yet, still young enough to waste my money. First pair of trainers that cost me more than 50 quid lol!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

lewdylewd said:


> Crep check
> 
> View attachment 142664


 I like these. These look good with jeans also.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

sen said:


> I like these. These look good with jeans also.


 Glad I'm not the only one. First bought a pair probably over 15 years ago. Recently bought another pair and it struck me that my fashion sense may have been stuck in the past.

Can't take to any of the new models (Hurrache etc). Still like the Air Max 90s, Reebok Classics etc I wore when I was a teenager.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

lewdylewd said:


> Glad I'm not the only one. First bought a pair probably over 15 years ago. Recently bought another pair and it struck me that my fashion sense may have been stuck in the past.
> 
> Can't take to any of the new models (Hurrache etc). Still like the Air Max 90s, Reebok Classics etc I wore when I was a teenager.


 Hiraches look like something my mum would pick up from tesco when I was a kid like thoae ascot and murcury brands with the fake plastic ait bubbles lol. If 20 years ago id have rocked up the estate wearing hirache looking creps id have had my head kicked in. Again.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

lewdylewd said:


> Glad I'm not the only one. First bought a pair probably over 15 years ago. Recently bought another pair and it struck me that my fashion sense may have been stuck in the past.
> 
> Can't take to any of the new models (Hurrache etc). Still like the Air Max 90s, Reebok Classics etc I wore when I was a teenager.


 I still love the look of Reebok classics. Just don't think I could wear them for that reason. Had loads of pairs back in 1999.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Fancy some of these, Addidas NMD R1 but at nearly 45 will I look like a Cnut?

seems like everyone wears them with skinny jeans too.

View attachment IMG_0029.PNG


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

bought some adidas bermuda last week


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> Fancy some of these, Addidas NMD R1 but at nearly 45 will I look like a Cnut?
> 
> seems like everyone wears them with skinny jeans too.
> 
> View attachment 142848


 Are those air vents at the bottom?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Slagface said:


> Are those air vents at the bottom?


 No, they're hate guards to protect you from all the haters.


----------



## Jamie5116 (Apr 9, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> Fancy some of these, Addidas NMD R1 but at nearly 45 will I look like a Cnut?
> 
> seems like everyone wears them with skinny jeans too.
> 
> View attachment 142848


 sorry pal skinny jeans are just to far for me.

I think I would look like a raving hommosexual with them on.

I get like that with trainers and clothes I think i'm to auld and look like a tit lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Designed these on the adidas site yesterday. Love this style of trainers. Got them in green and black already and absolutely hated them when I first tried them on so back in the box they went and under the stairs for a few months. Now I love them.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Buff ting

View attachment IMG_3935.JPG


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

https://m.nike.com/gb/en_gb/pd/air-max-zero-shoe/pid-11194074/pgid-12208510

just got these! £48 delivered with my unidays and free delivery codes


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Holla at me if you want a 20% off code

FCBFAN is free delivery


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Boom!

View attachment IMG_4454.JPG


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Slagface said:


> Hiraches look like something my mum would pick up from tesco when I was a kid like thoae ascot and murcury brands with the fake plastic ait bubbles lol. If 20 years ago id have rocked up the estate wearing hirache looking creps id have had my head kicked in. Again.


 Haha yes it was all about the Mercury trainers and nafnaf jacket from the market


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Pm me ?


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Pm me ?
> 
> View attachment 144253


 She's finished eating the owner of that shoe and now she's eating the friggin shoe, fat cow.


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm on hols atm rocking these.... love the nike infrared colours on the max.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Flyknit love


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

View attachment IMG_3458.JPG


Balenciaga Runners.


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

air max is a fvcin crap imo and prefer jordans

wear this one now

https://www.solestory.se/product/jordan-extra-fly-3/

im after couple foot fractures/surgerys and can say they are rly comfortable


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Today's crep check!

View attachment IMG_4467.JPG


----------



## Jamie5116 (Apr 9, 2017)

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 144265
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Runners.


 big man did u pay 400 notes for them bad boys?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Jamie5116 said:


> big man did u pay 400 notes for them bad boys?


 £425 I think.


----------



## Jamie5116 (Apr 9, 2017)

DLTBB said:


> £425 I think.


 I grudge paying £70 for a pair of nikes.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 144265
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Runners.


 tuck the laces and your gtg


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Buff ting
> 
> View attachment 143133


 is that a brown jogger?

Peng ting


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> £425 I think.


 £425 for a pair of gutties fuk me gently


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> £425 for a pair of gutties fuk me gently


 It's an expensive brand man, they're the comfiest kicks I have though TBH. They're actually women's.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

DLTBB said:


> It's an expensive brand man, they're the comfiest kicks I have though TBH. They're actually women's.


 They look like they're about a size 5.


----------



## TommyP87 (Feb 18, 2017)

They're also possibly the ugliest trainers I've ever seen in my life :confused1:


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

TommyP87 said:


> They're also possibly the ugliest trainers I've ever seen in my life :confused1:




















£425, f**k me.

Each to their own and all that, but those look something you'd buy down the Sunday market!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just ordered myself a pair of these

View attachment IMG_1094.PNG


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Ares said:


> £425, f**k me.
> 
> Each to their own and all that, but those look something you'd buy down the Sunday market!


 They're like some spastic velcro plimsolls :/

wouldgobarefoot/10


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Just got these bad boys


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

dbol Kid said:


> Just got these bad boys
> 
> View attachment 144465


 They do those in male sizes?


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

TinTin10 said:


> They do those in male sizes?


 :lol:

I'm a size 10 i'll have you know


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

dbol Kid said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'm a size 10 i'll have you know


 Must be a tight sqeeuze then.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

More flyknit love.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

£59, York Nike Outlet


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Oioi said:


> More flyknit love.
> 
> View attachment 145361


 They look like platforms.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> They look like platforms.


 They are, platforms of awesomeness!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Got these a few weeks ago. Worn once. Don't like them. Like how they look but they just feel weird.

Should have stuck with the Adidas eqt


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

These are my last two. Much more comfortable than the nikes


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

sen said:


> These are my last two. Much more comfortable than the nikes
> 
> View attachment 146353
> 
> ...


 Not a fan, look like corrective shoes!


----------

